# Enterprise mk 1550 lathe manual



## METALTERRY (Jul 29, 2017)

I just bought an old Enterprise 1550 lathe and was looking for a manual and parts list for this. I know that the company is out of business and parts are hard to find but the lathe is in great condition. If there is anybody with any info on these lathe I would appreciate it.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Aug 18, 2017)

Well, I am your guy.  I have a pretty clean copy of the manual, which I scanned and posted in the "Downloads" section here on HM.  June of 2017

Please tell us how the machine came to you, post pictures, what kind of condition is it in, how well dressed is it - introduce yourself.

Best regards, David


----------



## Chipper5783 (Aug 20, 2017)

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/misore-enterprise-1550-spindle-torque-spec.38893/

Hi Terry, how have you made out on your 1550 lathe?  Have you got it running?  Attached is a link to another Enterprise 1550 discussion - and it has a couple pictures of my machine.  David


----------



## sunagg (Aug 21, 2021)

Chipper5783 said:


> Well, I am your guy.  I have a pretty clean copy of the manual, which I scanned and posted in the "Downloads" section here on HM.  June of 2017
> 
> Please tell us how the machine came to you, post pictures, what kind of condition is it in, how well dressed is it - introduce yourself.
> 
> Best regards, David


Why can't I download it. It saya no permission to download.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Aug 23, 2021)

At one time Enterprise lathes were imported from India....I met the company owner many moons ago after she got out.   The President at the time was a lady and she served time in federal prison for removing the made in India sticker and said they were made in the USA.  She sold some to a USA military base and they found out....oops...


----------

